# K2 coolers



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Anybody have one or much info on these
Was talking to someone at work about getting a Yeti and they said look at the K2's scratch and dent site. Big difference in price.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't know about the K2 coolers but i just got 2 new RTIC coolers and they are identical to my YETI at 1/3 the cost.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

The Joker said:


> Don't know about the K2 coolers but i just got 2 new RTIC coolers and they are identical to my YETI at 1/3 the cost.


Been interested in the RTIC coolers but no one seems to have them in stock. If you don't mind, where did you order from. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yota924x4 (Dec 6, 2013)

i have a k2 20qt that i picked up last year as a scratch and dent. the only blem that i found was in the finish on the textured part of the lid. it'll keep ice as long as any other rotomolded cooler, i prefer the strap over the metal rod carry handle on the yeti roadie. i also have an rtic softpak and as far as soft coolers go it's pretty sweet and it'll hold ice for about 2 days in real world use, i prefer its zippered top to the zipper style of the yeti hopper (i see yeti now started offering a soft cooler with a similar zippered opening). it also took about 7 weeks to get to me.


----------



## Bodi (Aug 20, 2015)

I have the summit 50 and I have been very happy with the quality. I have owned it for a little over 2 years and it was every bit what I wanted and I don't have to worry about it being stolen. My last trip was late July to fish the back waters in EI and it was in the boat or in the back of the truck and it held ice. It's not as refined as the yeti in regards to the finish but that doesn't much matter to me. Like all of the rotos just pre chill.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

> Been interested in the RTIC coolers but no one seems to have them in stock. If you don't mind, where did you order from. Thanks in advance.


I ordered mine straight from RTIC took about 30 days to ship but i am happy with them.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

The Joker said:


> I ordered mine straight from RTIC took about 30 days to ship but i am happy with them.


Thanks. I looked at their site and it shows a very long wait before shipment.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

If you ever thought about getting any 'performance' cooler now is the time to do so, if you want a good deal and contribute to the flood relief in Louisiana. K2 is donating 50% of its sales through the end of the month to the victims of the flood in southeast Louisiana. They are a Louisiana company out of Lafayette, that makes their coolers there. Go to K2-coolers.com if you want more.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

don brinson said:


> Anybody have one or much info on these
> Was talking to someone at work about getting a Yeti and they said look at the K2's scratch and dent site. Big difference in price.


Don , what size cooler are you looking to buy? The K2 scratch and dent site usually is out of stock of everything. I have a good connection in Tx and move lots of Yeti coolers.. 

K2 coolers as well as Orca are very good coolers usually within ten to twenty dollars of a yeti (depending on the size) at retail. They are still in the same tier, generally speaking. 

Pelican coolers are not as PRETTY but hold ice better than the yeti.. They have their good features but are a bit blocky looking

RTIC.. Just got one in on Friday and sold it today to someone on the OBX ..Identical to a yeti at almost half the price limited sizes and colors....they has a 60 day turn around time right now...meaning.. You pay them then sixty days later you get a cooler... Personally, I'm not to hot on giving my $ then waiting 60 days. They are using your money, to make money on you. 

As a hobby I buy and sell premium coolers....I've sold quite a few to people we probably mutually know in the Topsail area.. This is where you are , right? 

Let me know what you want if I can help you out, I will


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

To Clarify:

All the coolers I move have been previously used.. Some prettier than others as far as cosmetics.. and the price reflects it. 95 percent of what I sell are yeti.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

2na, I sent you a message. Thanks


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have had both Yeti and RTIC (hard and soft side) There is a difference. I resold the RTICs and kept the Yetis. Except for the stainless mugs, but then again you can get those at Walmart for half the price of an RTIC. The biggest difference I saw was in the quality of the materials for the soft side (zipper, cooler material etc) were cheap on the RTIC. On the hard coolers more of the same as far as the parts of the Cooler. the meat and potatoes of the RTIC seemed the same but I bet in day to day use the Yeti will last longer. I don't use mine for much other than transporting game from the field/water and keeping food cold tailgating. I use my Yeti Hopper all the time! I am sure I am going to catch some hell over this post but it is what I have seen first hand, and I am no where good enough to be sponsored. 

Buy the Yeti and don't look back


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I have one top end cooler (Engel) and with lots of opening and closing, like to get drinks or get out bait or add fish to it, there is not that big of difference in performance with say a coleman extreme, where they really shine is for long term storage where it will set for days and not getting opened. every time you open your cooler you are loosing all your cold


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

surfchunker said:


> I have one top end cooler (Engel) and with lots of opening and closing, like to get drinks or get out bait or add fish to it, there is not that big of difference in performance with say a coleman extreme, where they really shine is for long term storage where it will set for days and not getting opened. every time you open your cooler you are loosing all your cold


Bingo!!! I tell people this same thing till I'm blue in the face, but nobody wants to listen. I have a YETI cooler that was gifted to me and I swear that I wouldn't use my own money to buy one.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for all replies. What I am looking for is a cooler to transport lots of filets home. It's a 16 hour drive. We do it in 2 days. To old for that strait though stuff. I want something I can do it with out replacing the ice and having to worry about dumping water. The beer and bait will go in another cooler. Thanks again


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

don brinson said:


> Thanks for all replies. What I am looking for is a cooler to transport lots of filets home. It's a 16 hour drive. We do it in 2 days. To old for that strait though stuff. I want something I can do it with out replacing the ice and having to worry about dumping water. The beer and bait will go in another cooler. Thanks again


In that case, a roto-molded cooler of your choosing would be the very best option!! I would choose one of them for that particular task, without a doubt.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah long term storage where you are going to leave it closed, a high end cooler is good, also it helps a ton if you prechill it for a day before loading it up and taking off, it takes a lot to get it cold but once it's cold then locked down BINGO


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

and block ice lasts way longer than cubes, what ever you buy find foil pans that will cover the bottom and make your own block ice


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

True on the block ice, i like to freeze 2 liter bottles because they last longer and you don't have to worry about things getting wet. Plus you can use the water to drink or wash with.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre-cooling is the most important thing..Especially on Higher End Rotomolded Coolers. Kind of the opposite of what you would do with a Stanley thermos .
Fill it with ice, then the rest of your goodies if you choose, close the lid wait several hours , drain the water off, refill. Now you're off to the races. Get the picture?

The inside and outside of the cooler is whatever the ambient temperature is where it is stored. You have too cool the inside first.
Once you do that then the cooler would be much more efficient.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

I bought a grizzly and won a k2, i like both of them. As all others have said, pre cooling is the biggest step with using these well. The k2 is very durable and has held up to bouncing around with me quite well.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

For precooling a small block of dry ice the night before is awesome. Usually only a couple bucks at grocery store


----------

